# shaking bantam



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

can anyone advise please. about 3 days ago one of our little bantams started shaking, her feathers all flufffed up. well I thought she might be broody, so put some eggs under her in a different house and run. she didnt wnt to know, she is walking, albeit wobbly, shaking and her feathers all fluffed up she eats and drinks and seems to want to sit but not on eggs, I have checked her as far as I know and she is ok as regards being egg bound or crop bound. she is desperate to get back to her cockeral as he is her. they have been together about 2 months or so and seem quite happy, as all our other banties. help please for suggestios.

jnn


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

check for red mite sounds like she may have mites biting her check her legs to see what they are like red blotchy flakey?

if it is mites she will be trying to shke them off as they will itch like nits on us 

also if it is you will need to clean the house top to bottom to keep on top of them


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I will do thanks but wouldnt the cockeral she was with also be affected

jenn


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

could well be if they were in the same house there is good stuff out there that will kill them off hope its not red mite


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

her legs are rough but not red and flaky def. thy seem to be rough skin, dont know if they should b like that, wil check on the others

jenn


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had chickens here with 'scaly leg'. Do they look very rough, could be painful for her. Try putting loads of vaseline on them.
No idea about the shaking though.


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

well she is still with us, still shaking but firmer on her legs. she is eating and not unhappy I have been dozing here with cider vinegar and osteocare that we give the guinea pigs.

she really talks to me but I honestly dont think she is unhappy

jenn


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

well if she is eating and doing her normal things and dont seem to be in any pain then you must be doing some thing right:thumbup:


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

wll as said she is still withus, I spoke to the vet again and he looked up all his books and couldnt find anything resembling. he said its def not mareks as she would be long gone now. I have noticed that when I open her up in the morning she is not shaking but by the time she has been out 5 mins its started again. I have come to the conclusion that what the vet said is right, its a nervous thing and she could hav had a fright. anyway she is eating etc so I am going to put another little hen in with her next week as company, this one lays one egg every 3 weeks LOL so they are a pair of funny ones together

anyway thanks so much for all your replies and comments. Its very nice to have support.

jenn


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

glad shes doing ok and now she will have a little freind she may perk up a bit good luck:thumbup:


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

cant believe it, shes still not 100% but have moved her intoa pen thats a little more spaciou7s as yesterday she laid an EGG she still a bit wobbly but I havve been dosing her with osteocare and that has helped.
jernn sorry for errors but oiur computer went vbang and am using a tiny notebook which is hop0eless for older hands##jenn


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

another egg today- shes obvviously happy, shes almost stopped shaking still wobbly on her legs but vewry chatty. I ve moved her so that she can see all the others but not too close to frighten her. the vet said something nfrightened her and it was nerves. dunno but shes really with it now and im so glad 1 didnt do the deed

jenn


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

nice one glad it all worked out for you:001_smile:


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks shes laid again today really nice large white eggs shes got a new friend, we were given 2 gpigs and a rabbit and the rabbit has been in a pen on her own cause they kept them all together and the g. pigs were very thin so we seperated them, well we havew moved the rabbits pen next to jill and they ahve really hit it off, sounds silly but they have been talking to each other
2 happy cfreatures

jenn


----------

